# ninjitsu



## jackkedup32 (Nov 27, 2006)

hello all new the site 
was wondering what everyones thoughts were on ninjitsu only teacher around that teaches martial arts so was wondering what about ninjitsu is good so let me know,


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Nov 27, 2006)

jackkedup32 said:


> hello all new the site
> was wondering what everyones thoughts were on ninjitsu only teacher around that teaches martial arts so was wondering what about ninjitsu is good so let me know,


 

Hello and welcome to the site.
Ninjutsu (notice the way I spelled it) is a very good style, if taught correctly.  Still, that is true of any style.
What are the details on the person teaching it in your area?  Also, are you sure he is the only one in your area teaching martial arts?

AoG


----------



## MJS (Nov 27, 2006)

jackkedup32 said:


> hello all new the site
> was wondering what everyones thoughts were on ninjitsu only teacher around that teaches martial arts so was wondering what about ninjitsu is good so let me know,


 
Welcome to Martial Talk!

As for your question.  You may want to try posting in the Ninjutsu section of this forum.  There are a number of people that are very knowledgeable on the subject and can guide you in the right direction.  Also, the spelling NinjItsu is often referred to as the Frank Dux, Ashida Kim crowd.  NinjUtsu is what you want to research if you're interested in that art.

Mike


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 27, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk!

I would advise you to Google the following items: Budo Taijutsu, Masaki Hatsumi and Bujinkan.  This will give you a good start regarding learning authentic ninjutsu.

You can also look at our very own Traditional Ninjutsu Forum and learn quite a bit by reading various threads in it.

Good luck.  Personally I find Budo Taijutsu to be a very effective martial system based on the teachings of Soke Hatsumi.  Take care and I hope you find the information you are looking for.


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 27, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk as to your quetion what is it about MA that is interesting to you and see if Ninjuitsu is for you or not.


----------

